# Changing fluid on hydro gear trans in Sears lt3000 lawn tractor



## Chezwillie (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a hydro t2 trans in my Sears tractor.
i want to know if I can siphon enough fluid out of the trans via the filler plug located at the top of the trans.
all factory info says to take the entire rear out of the tractor and turn it upside down to drain the fluid.
some videos on the net show siphoning.
i am concerned I will not get enough fluid out even if it works.
thanks,
Tark


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I doubt if you can get even the majority of the fluid out without inverting it and what are you replacing it with? Hydro Gear has a specific oil spec.

Maybe Bob driver will chime in, he's the guru of Lawn tractor reansmissions.


----------



## Chezwillie (Oct 19, 2021)

I was going to use 20/50 full synthetic as that is what it appears is the correct oil, but this is why you guys are invaluable.
i had figured if I got a lot of it out at least I was improving the over all viscosity.
If I need a hydro gear specific only oil , I will get that.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You need to go to Hydro Gears website and actually see what the recommend. Far as getting all the old stuff out, I'd say removal and inversion would be best as if there is any 'gunk' in it, it will be laying at the bottom of the case.

On mine, when I want to drain them, I pull the charge pump cover and it drains everything, but then mine also has spin on filters too. Problem with pulling the charge pump cover is it has to go back on EXACTLY like it comes off so I've marked both the cover and the trans body with a prick punch to reassemble it correctly and I also renew the 'O' ring every time. Yours may be different than mine. I use Hydro Gear oil on a refill. You can get it (I believe) on Amazon.


----------



## Chezwillie (Oct 19, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> You need to go to Hydro Gears website and actually see what the recommend. Far as getting all the old stuff out, I'd say removal and inversion would be best as if there is any 'gunk' in it, it will be laying at the bottom of the case.
> 
> On mine, when I want to drain them, I pull the charge pump cover and it drains everything, but then mine also has spin on filters too. Problem with pulling the charge pump cover is it has to go back on EXACTLY like it comes off so I've marked both the cover and the trans body with a prick punch to reassemble it correctly and I also renew the 'O' ring every time. Yours may be different than mine. I use Hydro Gear oil on a refill. You can get it (I believe) on Amazon.


----------



## Chezwillie (Oct 19, 2021)

Oh well you convinced me my lazy but to do it correctly. I have the cheaper Sears version of the trans so no outboard filter.
unless Bob driver has other hints I am on my way to get the Hydro specific oil and pulling the axle.

thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Chezwillie said:


> I have a hydro t2 trans in my Sears tractor.
> i want to know if I can siphon enough fluid out of the trans via the filler plug located at the top of the trans.
> all factory info says to take the entire rear out of the tractor and turn it upside down to drain the fluid.
> some videos on the net show siphoning.
> ...


Tark,

Been there and done that on my old DYT4000 with the Peerless 2000 hydro. Yes, painfully it's best to remove the entire rear assembly of the hydro and axle. A great YT vid of a guy shows how to do just that.

Flush with diesel fuel, drain and then refill with hydro fluid. 

Say your money on the refill fluid by using low cost J20C John Deere or Mopar ATF+4 fluid. The Cub Cadet fluid was $14 per quart the last time I looked.


----------



## Chezwillie (Oct 19, 2021)

To all, I am convinced! I will get this underway in a few weeks once the leave slow and I have time to go about this slowly.
one last question( for now).
when I remove the fill plug should I get a new one or a new o ring like the drain plug on the oil pan of a car.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Should be fine with the old one. I reuse mine when I service the transmissions.


----------



## Chezwillie (Oct 19, 2021)

To all on this thread.
Thank you. Your knowledge is invaluble to this old man.
I know what to do and I shall do it and now maybe my tractor will outlast me.
Tark
( I know it lists me as Chezwillie but I would rather be Tark.)


----------

